
Deaths in 2020 - netrus
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deaths_in_2020
======
netrus
When I saw this list yesterday, I thought it is one of the best illustrations
of the actual impact of Covid-19. Famous people are far more likely to be
treated and tested adequately - and Covid-19 is fastly becoming a leading
cause of death within this group.

Of course, there is some bias (as Covid-19 deaths make more headlines), still
I found this interesting!

~~~
app4soft
There also many examples where famous people deaths this year reported without
any explanations.

------
app4soft
Highly appreciate to collect all (as much as possible) deaths news this year &
deeply review its relation to Covid-19.[0]

[0] [https://www.reuters.com/article/poland-music-
penderecki/upda...](https://www.reuters.com/article/poland-music-
penderecki/update-1-polish-composer-penderecki-dies-at-86-after-long-illness-
idUSL8N2BM082)

